# Would You Upgrade From 1500 To 2500



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

anyway, if you couldn't afford to get a diesel and you wanted more towing confidence, would YOU upgrade from Dodge 1500 Hemi 4x4 (short bed) to the same thing in but a 2500?? ( I suppose the 2500 has a different gear ratio?) I know, these questions go around and around around, but, if we are close to our towing capacity....how much difference would there be??
Chevy, Ford, Nissan owners....don't even go there! ( I can hear you saying "don't buy a Dodge







) I have to live with HIM so he can have whatever flavor truck he wants as long as I get to go along


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If you go to a Ram 2500 (3/4 ton) you will gain towing capability, no question. Check the Dodge published towing sheet to find out how much more capacity you will get. 3/4 ton pickups have lower gear ratios, as mentioned. That rear axle may not only have a different gearset but it will probably be built differently (stronger). Typically, 3/4 tons also have stiffer springs, bigger brakes, bigger wheels and tires.

Depending on the maker the following list of items may be bigger/beefier: truck's frame, steering components such as tie-rod ends and pitman arm, and suspension components such as ball joints. You may even get a bigger and better transmission....check with Dodge on this.

The net result is a 3/4 ton truck can better handle the dynamics of trailer towing. You will accelerate better, pull at a steady rate better, corner better and stop better. Downside? Possibly a less comfortable ride when unloaded and unhitched. And likely less mpg.

Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know my experience with the upgrade from a Chevy Suburban 1500 to 2500 was immeasurable. Not only is it a much more powerful machine, but I like the way it rides better, even not towing.

Sure it's stiffer, but I feel much safer in it than the 1/2 ton. I'm sure your experience with a Dodge P/U will be similar.

I'd go for it.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, your asking two questions here.

1) switching from a 1500 to a 2500. Yes, you will have a better towing platform, but as mentioned, you will also have a stiffer ride.

2) switching from a gasoline engine to a diesel engine. The diesel is definately a better towing platform, mainly due to the torque created, and at a lower rpm to boot. What you need to look at is how many miles will this truck be driven a year. Diesels don't like to sit around and collect pollen. If you are going to be driving this truck less then 15000 miles a year, I would say stay with a gasoline powered beast. Over that, and the extra cost would be justified. That is just a rule of thumb of course, and I don't know if you would find it published anywhere. I would also say that if you are towing alot, or in the mountains, those factors will lean more towards the diesel.

Either way, good luck in your search..

Tim


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Of course upgrade to the 2500. Then you'll have almost the same capacity as a 1/2 ton GMC.









I know you said not to go there. But you did you really think we would pass up the chance?









Take Care and Happy Easter,
Tripp


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our 1/2-ton Yukon XL was a cushy suburban assault vehicle that did OK towing in Colorado. Our 3/4-ton Yukon XL is nick-named "Tank", sits 3" higher, and notifies you of every bump in the road. I like it. It longs to tow the Outback.

Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You wil definitely know the difference between the 2500 and 1500 Hemi trucks. Different gear ratios, brakes, and suspension.



TrippHammer said:


> Of course upgrade to the 2500. Then you'll have almost the same capacity as a 1/2 ton GMC.


You would possibly have the same capacity as the heavy half-ton truck, but yours would actually pull your trailer









I've been there.......but only for 2 months.







My DW still reminds me of that mistake.....and there are several members here that will verify that!!

Steve


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I actually had the 1500 Hemi with my 28BHS. All I can remeber is being passed on a hill in NY state by my buddy pulling his 29 with a stock Avalanche. His Kids used to call me "HEMI" Thats when I went to the GMC 2500 TD..... Now I ask him AND his kids when they want me to relocate thier house.........


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

YES!!! Get the ctd if you can. I had a 4 door 4x4 hemi. Fun but it sucked gas. I upgrated to the 4 door 4x4 ctd wow what a differance! Better mpg and much more power. Yes it does ride stiffer, but the power differance is worth it.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

You ain't gonna like this - but (JMHO) the Hemi is a tad short on power for a 3/4, but no stronger gasser is offered. The Ford 5.4 is in the same boat, but a 6.8 V10 is available. GM had (HAD) an 8.1 gasser, but it is gone now, unless you go used or can maybe find a leftover. There are pretty gutsy versions of the 6.0, though.

I'd go diesel, even if I had to go used, Tawnya. The different gearing will help, but can't overcome a basic lack of power.

Nomex on.

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, the nagging in my head says diesel and be done with it. Anyone have a few thousand they are not using?







I am hearing people say that a diesel isn't even really broke in until 50,000 miles?? true? I have been searching used diesels......still spendy, but am curious about the longetivity, maintenance...blah blah!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The typical light truck diesel should be good for 300,000 miles as long as things are maintained. The question is everything else that is attached to the engine.

Of course, most of the gas engines now a days will give you close to 200,000 without even blinking, and many more too.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am hearing people say that a diesel isn't even really broke in until 50,000 miles?? true?


+/- True. Everything maintenance wise is about the same but longer intervals, for instance a CDT holds just shy of 3 gallons of oil and needs to be changed about every 7500 miles not the normal 3-4000 miles like a gas engine. Some go longer but have an oil analysis done. Me I stick to about 7000 miles between changes. Brakes are about the same, I just replaced the front and rear disks on my 2500 and cost was about the same as my old Bronco 72000 miles on the clock. Tranny was just serviced and bands adjusted for $150, not too bad considering the dealer did that, valves lashed and adjusted again $125 at the dealer. long and short a well maintained Diesel will nickel and dime you but will out last most gassers and then you can still drive the diesel without a truck payment for several more years.

Spend now and drive free later.

Good luck in your search.

Bill.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> anyway, if you couldn't afford to get a diesel and you wanted more towing confidence, would YOU upgrade from Dodge 1500 Hemi 4x4 (short bed) to the same thing in but a 2500?? ( I suppose the 2500 has a different gear ratio?) I know, these questions go around and around around, but, if we are close to our towing capacity....how much difference would there be??
> Chevy, Ford, Nissan owners....don't even go there! ( I can hear you saying "don't buy a Dodge
> 
> 
> ...


No question a 3/4 ton will give you a stiffer ride, more payload capacity and standard engine/gearing will gain you better performance while sacrificing MPG. When I was buying a TV, I looked at the 2500, and even a 1500HD, but opted for the 1/2 ton. Why? The 1/2 ton was still capable -- with room to spare -- of towing our 26RS and does a decent job. It also got much better mileage than the 2500. My truck is also my daily driver, and 95% of my miles are NOT towing the OB. I get about 17 mpg around town, and 18-18.5 mpg on the highway; the best I could hope for in a 2500 would be around 13-14 mpg. It's about a $1000 per year in gas savings. No question I'd prefer a diesel, but that's an extra $7k I don't have, my towing doesn't require it, and I won't improve my fuel savings.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Most of the +/- issues have been covered.

Two simple issues to look at that haven't been touched to much:

Length of ownership - If you keep vehicles for a long time and miles - the Diesel will pay back the up front premium on price. This is evident when you start looking for used Diesel trucks 2-4 years old. IF you keep vehicles 2-3 years max and drive 20-40 miles a day the gas rigs are cheaper to buy/operate even if a 2500 gas.

Towing safety- only you can judge this factor for your family. In the west the grades are longer/steeper than the east or mid-west. Where a 1/2 ton gasser will do ok in the east- it will struggle in the west. Getting up the hill is always possible it is the downhill run that gets people ... Thats why there are so many run-a-way truck lanes in the west and they do get used!

Map Guy


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Just my $02.....
Last year with a Silverado 5.3L Crew sb towing a 25RSS with 4 adults, 1 toddler and maybe 6.5K tow weight, climbing out of the bowl that Las Vegas sits in with the motor reving close to 5K and doing 35 mph....
This year, Silverado 2500HD Crew with duramax / allison towing same 25RSS with 5 adults, 1 toddler and
maybe 6.5 tow weight, doing the same path as before....60 mph on cruise, motor maybe at 2K....the extra 7K was worth it to me


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Having owned a 27RSDS and started out with a GMC Sierra 5.3L extended cab truck, I think I can pretty well answer this with experience. The 27RSDS is NOT the lightest thing around, to tow, with the double side-slide and rear slide. With the Sierra, it was huff-and-puff and work on me, driving, and the RPMs would just rev at nothing.
Doxie, if it were me, I'd go ahead and go for a 2500 diesel in something, whether it be Dodge or GM. The prices are right on the Dodge, and I enjoy the devil out of driving my 2500 Cummins quad cab. It's a good riding truck, and I think it will service me well for years to come, if I keep it. With all the rebates/incentives on the Dodge, you can't hardly turn it down. The diesel gives it that extra oomph! you need to just sit back, relax and enjoy the ride on cruise control, no matter what the terrain, pretty much, and the engine/transmission's not being overloaded.
Good luck in your decision and shopping. Whatever you do, though, DO ask for a CARFAX (complimentary from the dealership) history on any vehicle (used) you're looking at seriously. It can tell alot that the naked eye can't.
Darlene


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I noticed that you aren't in the market for a diesel. Thats a good choice as it would take a lot of miles to make up the difference in price.
So here's my .02 as a ram 2500 owner. First as to wether you need a 2500, if you are not near your tow limit you probably don't. Both trucks start with the same power more or less. My "Betsy" is rated at 345 hp but remember any gains over what your truck has will have to go through a larger tranny with more power loss and then have to haul around more truck weight. Betsy weighs 6500 ibs empty, thats 1000 more than my old Tahoe wich was pretty heavy for a 1/2 ton rig. All those heavy duty parts add a lot of weight. But such is the cost of not having parts fly out from underneath when she's hitched up and pulling 10,000 ibs or so.

Boottom line: if you are regularly at or near the max CGVW switching to a 2500 would probably live longer but at a cost of higher gas bills. If you are not usually near your







rigs CGWR then I would recommend modding you current truck to tow better. If you are having a hard time with hills you could get the axle ratio changed for less than $1000 for a 2wd. Just make sure to have a pro do it so your speedometer stays right. If you are getting an uneasy feeling from the trailer pushing you around you could add a set of airbags to stiffen the rear suspension. 
It shouldn't be to hard to sell your DH on the idea of truck mods to distract him from "new truck itis".


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I upgraded to a 2500 Dodge CTD this past year. I can't even put into words how wonderful it performed on its first two trips this year. It is so much fun accelerating up steep inclines while towing a 7000 lb trailer without having to downshift!

One other great feature on the diesel, being able to travel 450 miles without having to fill up!! Let's see a Hemi do that!

DAN


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Just posted in your other topic on weighing your TV and TT. I won't repeat all that here. But I'd have to say that you would be better off, from a towing perspective, upgrading to the 2500. You don't have to go with the deisel, necessarily. But the 2500 will provide greater capacity, and will be better suited for towing your TT. The 2500 will have a higher GVWR (8,800#), which is the rating that you are exceeding on the 1500.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

I went from a 1/2 ton to a Dodge 2500 Hemi and have not regretted it. The tow capacity might not be much different,but the payload and GCWR will be greater on the 2500. The 2500 is MUCH more stable when towing. As for diesel vs Hemi, that is a decision you will have to make. When I bought mine, the diesels were about $5500 more than the Hemis and the dealers were MUCH less willing to deal on a diesel. I got my Hemi below invoice. Also, the new diesels are now out I believe. I would wait a year or two to see if there are any bugs that need to be worked out before I bought a new design. I would make sure you get the 4.10 axle ratio as opposed to the 3.73. Your mileage will be a bit less, but you gain 2000# in GCWR/tow rating. You can google "Dodge towing" and go to their factory website and plug in different vehicles and compare all of the different ratings. Also, you can go to hemitruckclub.com and learn anything you want to know about the hemi trucks. The Hemi is easily comparable to the GM 6.0. There are many mods available if you want more power. Another thing to keep in mind might be whether or not you are going to go bigger as far as a camper. If so, then you may definitely want to upgrade to the diesel.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I made the same mistake as most, had the 1/2 ton chevy and a 29bhs, after 10 months of white knuckle towing looked to go with a 3/4 ton gasser. Once I compared a moderatley loaded gasser to a minimum loaded diesel, I bought the diesel. When GM was coming out with the 07's they were looking to get rid of the 06's. picked up a 2500hd diesel LT manual everything except windows and door locks. no fog lights no electronic climate or the other ammenities my 1/2 ton had, but walked away with a great deal. You can pickup a diesel if you leave off the options you never really use, for about the same price as a gasser loaded with options you really don't need. The diesel will also make you life a joy while towing.









My only two questions for you to think about is this- 
Are you going to buy a bigger trailer? and 
is it going to be a 5'er. 
If the answer is yes, you want to go with a diesel and probably a 3500 dodge as the 2500 has a lower payload by about 1200lbs than the chevy and the ford. That doesn't mean the dodge is not good for a 5'er you just have to watch the size and pin weight when purchasing. Any 3/4 ton is better than a 1/2 ton for towing and the diesel just adds to the experience.

Good luck and think for a while before pulling the trigger on the purchase.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you are having a hard time with hills you could get the axle ratio changed for less than $1000 for a 2wd. Just make sure to have a pro do it so your speedometer stays right. If you are getting an uneasy feeling from the trailer pushing you around you could add a set of airbags to stiffen the rear suspension. 
It shouldn't be to hard to sell your DH on the idea of truck mods to distract him from "new truck itis".
[/quote]

I too had dieselitis and modding mine did help cure it. I just did the 3.42 gear to 3.73 gear change. cost? gears & pinion installation kit $190.00, lube $25, chrome cover(stock was rotted BAD)$37, reprogram computer for new gears $16, gas running around getting parts, band-aids, rum, vodka, squirt $75

I just returned from a 1200 mile round trip towing and the difference was well worth the effort and frustration. Gas mileage went UP(over 11mpg) and driveability was much more comfortable. *BUT*, I'm not as close to my limits as you are. The trailer life towing guide for my truck said I could gain #1000 with the different gears. Look and see if there is a difference for yours to raise your limit.
There has been a lot of good advice given especially in regards to the ratio of towing vs daily driving. Do your pros and cons and go from there. Good luck and happy shopping.
Bob


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I know you say that you don't want a diesel but if your going to shell out the money for a 2500 you might as well bite the bullet and get the diesel. The truck will last you a long time and they are so much better to pull with that it's unbelievable. I had a 2004 Quad Cab Hemi 1500 and absolutely loved the truck, but it didn't pull our 2006 Coachmen 25 RKS TT all that well. We live in Ohio and go to Bristol & Talladega each once a year for Nascar races. Both trips are through heavy mountain areas, so we bit the bullet and bought a 2006 Quad Cab CTD 2500 and it pulled the Coachmen easily to Bristol, most of the time you couldn't even tell it was back there even going up hill. Of course we then traded the Coachmen in on our new 2006 Outback 30 FRKS 5th wheel and it pulled it just as well to Talladega and back. I bought the truck last May and it now has just under 12000 miles on it and we plan on having this truck for a very long time. With the diesel you will have the ability to go anywhere with ease, up mountains at 65 mph with no problem and if you want to upgrade to a larger heavier trailer later or a fifth wheel you will have no problems pulling them. I would definately NOT go back to a gasser at this point. The Hemi truck got 10 mpg in town, 15 hwy and 7.5-8 towing, the diesel gets 14 in town, 19-21 hwy and 12-13 towing, even though diesel costs a little more per gallon it is easily made up in the mpg and worth the money for the superior towing ability. I don't know where you live but look on e-bay motors, there are some dealerships on there with some really nice prices on 2007 Dodge 2500 CTD trucks. There's one in South Carolina that's a Quad Cab for $31,200 although it is a 2wd. There's a few North Carolina dealerships and also a few in the Midwest. I printed out what I could get one for on e-bay and took it to my local Dodge dealership and they got within a few hundred dollars of what the e-bay price was.


----------

